# Torque Spec for Mandrel Shaft top 7/8" Nut ?



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone know the torque spec for the *7/8" Top Nut* on mandrel Shaft ? 

Craftsman Riding mower model # 917.288131 

Replacing mandrel assembly & I know the shaft is shouldered, but if there is a torque spec, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The torque of a fastener is dependent on the diameter of the bolt or shaft,not the nut.Measure the shaft and use the appropriate torque setting from the chart below.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

OK, Thank You, I get that. My concern was because 2 Bearings are involved..
Not wanting to possibly overload them, if that is even possible with shouldered shaft ? 

Some reason your chart did not open for me ? 

Shouldered Shaft is .781 = 25/32" 

But threads on shaft are .560 = 9/16"


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Shaft size 9/16" x course threads = 110 ft/lbs
Shaft size 9/16" x fine threads = 120 ft/lbs


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

*usmcgrunt *- Thank You Sir. 

9/16 x 18 tpi.. (fine thread).. I did google some bolt torque charts & found about your stated spec.. 

Thank You again.. Just wanted to be sure...


----------

